# Do bees have interest in wind-pollinated plants as a pollen source



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

this would be along the lines of plants like Amaranth, corn, pine trees, etc


----------



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes they do - depending on the plant!


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

what are ones they are interested in vs ones that they are not?



Almondralf said:


> Yes they do - depending on the plant!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Bees work what provides the most nutrition of the available choices and that varies from year to year and from month to month.


----------

